# OVER HEATING????



## 2.o (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi i have a 1997 vw jetta with a 2.0 in it.so fare i have changed the heas gasket and the thermostat.it keeps blowing the antifreez out of the fill bottle.if the car sits there and idles it's fine but if i take it up the road thats when it does it and one have any ideas.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: OVER HEATING???? (2.o)*

System holding pressure ? Cap holding pressure ?


----------

